# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Linear FM 300W

## Νίκος-Λάρισα

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους...Επεσε στα χερια μου αυτο το παλιο λινεαρ με καμμενα μαλλον τα τρανσιστορ .tp 9383.Ψαχνοντας στο διαδυκτιο δεν μπορεσα να βρω το σχηματικο του, κτλ..εχει κανεις κατι υποψιν του?
DSC_0009.jpgDSC_0011.jpgDSC_0012.jpg

----------


## Notios38

Καλησπερα Νίκο  για δες εδω...

----------


## aris52

2017-01-15_2210.png2017-01-15_2211.png :Rolleyes:

----------


## aris52

Νικο μπορεις να τα αντικαταστισεις με τα MRF140MP

----------

Νίκος-Λάρισα (15-01-17)

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

το εχω δει .....δυστυχως δεν ειναι αυτο....μονο αυτο κυκλοφορει στο ιντερνετ....

----------


## SeAfasia

Nίκο,αντε και το επισκευάζεις είσαι σίγουρος αν θα δουλέψει;

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

και τι να κανω ...να το πεταξω?θα προσπαθησω....σε  δοκιμεσ που εκανα πηρα με τα υπαρχοντα τρανσιστορ μεχρι 50 βαττ...αρα υπαρχουν ελπιδες....

----------


## aris52

Απο διαροη? Τα μετρησες τα τρ.... Η ταση ειναι οκ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> Απο διαροη? Τα μετρησες τα τρ.... Η ταση ειναι οκ?



αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο...ελα!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> και τι να κανω ...να το πεταξω?θα προσπαθησω....σε  δοκιμεσ που εκανα πηρα με τα υπαρχοντα τρανσιστορ μεχρι 50 βαττ...αρα υπαρχουν ελπιδες....



οκ,τροφοδοσία τι;

----------


## aris52

> οκ,τροφοδοσία τι;




αυτο εννουσα Κωστα

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

μαλλον εχουν διαρροη.. γιατι τα ξεκολλησα τα μετρησα και μου δειχνουν οκ... απο τροφοδοσια ειναι ενταξει ...28v....Μετα απο ωρες βρηκα οτι το λινεαρ ειναι αυτο    http://www.lrr.it/pa_52841.htm

 απο σχηματικο κλπ τιποτα....

----------


## aris52

ΕΑΝ τα τρ.... και τροφοδοσια ειναι οκ τοτε καποιος κάποιος πυκνότης είναι σκασμένος η οδήγηση που του δίνεις είναι 25 watt? Το σχηματικο παντως ειναι αυτο δεν νομιζω για κατι αλλο

----------


## genesis

Νεκτάριε, νομίζω ότι στο σχηματικό που έβαλες το Q2 είναι ανάποδα ως προς τον εκπομπό και τον συλλέκτη.

----------


## aris52

> Νεκτάριε, νομίζω ότι στο σχηματικό που έβαλες το Q2 είναι ανάποδα ως προς τον εκπομπό και τον συλλέκτη.



push pull Class: 
 C  Κωστη ειμασται γειτονες Τυπογραφικο λαθος μαλον

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

αυτο ψαχνω.....τιμες για πυκνωτες και αντιστασεις γιατι απο τα χρονια εχουν σβηστει....το λινεαρ που εχω, εχει 4 vk200 (τα οποια τα αλλαξα για καλο και κακο) μαζι με 4 αντιστασεις οι οποιες τι ειναι 10 η 100...δε φαινονται ταχρωματα...Δυστυχως το σχηματικο που μου διχνεται ειναι αλλο....εξαλλου εαν ηταν αυτο δεν θα σας ταλαιπωρουσα......

----------


## 347

Πως μετράς την διαρροή στα τρανζίστορ??

----------


## aris52

> Πως μετράς την διαρροή στα τρανζίστορ??



Σακη συνδέουμε τον  θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό με τον  συλλέκτη. Για ένα καλό τρανζίστορ θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση στο  ωμόμετρο, ενώ αν αναστρέψουμε την πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα έχουμε  ένδειξη χαμηλής αντίστασης. Συνδέοντας τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του  ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον αρνητικό ακροδέκτη με την βάση, θα  πάρουμε επίσης ένδειξη υψηλής αντίστασης. Αν αντιστρέψουμε την  πολικότητα του ωμομέτρου θα δείξει χαμηλή αντίσταση. Τέλος αν συνδέσουμε  τον θετικό ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον αρνητικό  ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη, τότε θα έχουμε χαμηλή αντίσταση.  Αντιστρέφοντας την πολικό-τητα θα έχουμε υψηλή αντίσταση. Ένας άλλος τρόπος  να ελέγχουμε τα τρανζίστορ είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το component tester  του παλμογράφου το οποίο μας δείχνει τις χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες των  ακροδεκτών του τρανζίστορ.

----------

